# 2014 Toyota 4Runner Entune Radio Freezes and Reboots



## Doc

I've had my Toyota 4Runner since 2014.  I did not have an issue with the Entune radio for the first 6 months of driving.   Then every once in awhile the radio would freeze and not respond to any thing.  Would have to turn off engine and restart to get it working again.  This happened when using the Nav app.  Very annoying.   

I checked with my Toyota dealer asking for price for upgrade and could not get a straight answer.  They would say they would call me back with a price but never would call.   Then they finally said they had nothing, could not help with that.   Very frustrating.   

Yesterday I was returning from Tennessee and the Entune system rebooted constantly.   I gave up on the Nav system since it could not be updated I've used my phone for the past few years.   So all that was playing was the radio.  I did have my cell phone connected via bluetooth for calls but no calls.   Still the entune system would reboot randomly.   

I jumped online last night and found many with 2014 and 2015 Toyotas were having the same issue.   Highlanders, Tundras, Avalons etc.   

Then I found this link that I was able to update my entune system.  It said it was successful.   Yippee.   So I'll share the info here for others that are experiencing this very frustrating issue with Toyotas entune radio system.   

No charge for this update:
Just fixed my 2014 4runner:
“Update Type – Operating System
Your Toyota Vehicle has an available multimedia software update (Version 0101D7 & 010157).

This update is designed to improve the performance of your multimedia system. Updates include the following:
-Intermittent rebooting
-Intermittent display freezing
-“Low Fuel” pop-up message
Go to the following and input your Toyota model, year and if you have navigation or not:
https://securedp.toyota.com/download-app/downloads


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> I've had my Toyota 4Runner since 2014.  I did not have an issue with the Entune radio for the first 6 months of driving.   Then every once in awhile the radio would freeze and not respond to any thing.  Would have to turn off engine and restart to get it working again.  This happened when using the Nav app.  Very annoying.
> 
> I checked with my Toyota dealer asking for price for upgrade and could not get a straight answer.  They would say they would call me back with a price but never would call.   Then they finally said they had nothing, could not help with that.   Very frustrating.
> 
> Yesterday I was returning from Tennessee and the Entune system rebooted constantly.   I gave up on the Nav system since it could not be updated I've used my phone for the past few years.   So all that was playing was the radio.  I did have my cell phone connected via bluetooth for calls but no calls.   Still the entune system would reboot randomly.
> 
> I jumped online last night and found many with 2014 and 2015 Toyotas were having the same issue.   Highlanders, Tundras, Avalons etc.
> 
> Then I found this link that I was able to update my entune system.  It said it was successful.   Yippee.   So I'll share the info here for others that are experiencing this very frustrating issue with Toyotas entune radio system.
> 
> No charge for this update:
> Just fixed my 2014 4runner:
> “Update Type – Operating System
> Your Toyota Vehicle has an available multimedia software update (Version 0101D7 & 010157).
> 
> This update is designed to improve the performance of your multimedia system. Updates include the following:
> -Intermittent rebooting
> -Intermittent display freezing
> -“Low Fuel” pop-up message
> Go to the following and input your Toyota model, year and if you have navigation or not:
> https://securedp.toyota.com/download-app/downloads



If you can find it what’s wrong with your dealer???

Hope it fixes everything!


----------



## Doc

No clue what's wrong with my local Toyota dealer and why they would not know all this.   The update was put out in Jan 2017, and I called before that date.  If I call and ask now will they know or tell me about this?   I might try them and find out.


----------

